# Campylobacter



## growler1961 (Nov 2, 2007)

if any body is suffering with this nasy bug i would like to share my experience with you !

two years ago we brought home a new pup he had been fine for the first 10days then he became very ill every thing he ate went straight through him the vet could not give me treatment untill they had lab results back this period seemed endless the poor pup was getting weaker every day 
Camplylobacter was the result my vet seems to be dealing with this as a every day problem very common in our town 
the only treatment was antibiotics this was fine just great to get something to help the poor pup it was a seven day course he looked better every day 
fantastic! but after he came of his medicine 10 days latter it returned
so we started more antibiotics but this time all my animals were treated 
as recommened by my vet 
but every time my pup had been off the medicine for ten days he was very ill 
the only solution was to treat him again more antibiotics


----------



## growler1961 (Nov 2, 2007)

this continuied for the next 9 months antibiotics on repeat percription seemed to be the only answer with conventional medicine 
at my wits end i started to look on line for a answer 
i found a report from america 
there was a food poising to many people at a firms dinner
the only people not to have become ill were the ones eating garlic bread as a starter
so at this stage any thing was worth a try 
i started giving my dogs garlic tabs 
im so happy as this was the last time my dog was ill & never used antibiotics since if any one is suffering the same problem give it a try you have nothing to loose please contact me if you get the same results


----------



## growler1961 (Nov 2, 2007)

since i started to use garlic i have never found a flea either 
i breed staffords & the dam was given a small amount through pregnancy 
when i wormed the litter at two weeks (normally a messy job ) not a worm to be seen either


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the good info


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

hi 
ive been giving my dog garlic for years they even like to fresh stuff, if i cook them some dog beef i always put it in their food when cooking 

never had any prob's or found any flea's 
good stuff 
the older dogs also have cod liver oil the youngers have some once a week does their coat good 
the other thing i keep around is arrow root powder thats good for upset stomach's as well.


----------



## growler1961 (Nov 2, 2007)

i was so impressed with the garlic that i now use herbal treatment before i visit the vet has any body heard of a company called dorwest?
highly reccomened you can email or phone them with your problem and they suggest treatment normally you receive your order the next day 
we have 6 dogs and have used the herbal treatments for many different problems now its been a real benifit to me & my dogs


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

growler1961 said:


> i was so impressed with the garlic that i now use herbal treatment before i visit the vet has any body heard of a company called dorwest?
> highly reccomened you can email or phone them with your problem and they suggest treatment normally you receive your order the next day
> we have 6 dogs and have used the herbal treatments for many different problems now its been a real benifit to me & my dogs


I took a look at that site and it is good stuff, will be putting an order in,


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

growler1961 said:


> i was so impressed with the garlic that i now use herbal treatment before i visit the vet has any body heard of a company called dorwest?
> highly reccomened you can email or phone them with your problem and they suggest treatment normally you receive your order the next day
> we have 6 dogs and have used the herbal treatments for many different problems now its been a real benifit to me & my dogs


I have bought garlic tablets from Dorwest Herbs for a few years now. I have never had a problem with fleas either. They are a great company to deal with very helpful if you have a problem with your dog and not sure what to give them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Esined said:


> I took a look at that site and it is good stuff, will be putting an order in,


Isnt garlic toxic for cats?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Still - I'd rather not to risk...............


----------



## Pamnhols (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi, we had some pups once with Campylerbacter and our vet said none of the dog antibiotics worked against it and prescibed us human stuff. It is Banana flavoured, the pups loved it and it is called erythromycin. it sorted them out in days and it never came back again. so probably worth asking your vet to order that for you. Also it is very contagious to humans so make sure lots of handwashing etc. after handling pup.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes erythromycin is the treatment for campylobacter in both dogs and cats


----------



## sweetpea1238 (Apr 14, 2009)

growler1961 said:


> if any body is suffering with this nasy bug i would like to share my experience with you !
> 
> two years ago we brought home a new pup he had been fine for the first 10days then he became very ill every thing he ate went straight through him the vet could not give me treatment untill they had lab results back this period seemed endless the poor pup was getting weaker every day
> Camplylobacter was the result my vet seems to be dealing with this as a every day problem very common in our town
> ...


hi-i know this post is from a while back but we have thee same problem with our miniature english pup Georgy.Campylobacter keeps coming back.im very tempted to try the garlic capsules.Was everything ok after that? thanks-sweetpea


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

growler1961 said:


> i was so impressed with the garlic that i now use herbal treatment before i visit the vet has any body heard of a company called dorwest?


It's rather irresponsible to use herbal treatment if you don't know exactly what it is you're treating. If there is the slightest doubt about the diagnosis, a trip to the vet is essential. You might be treating for one ailment or symptom whilst overlooking a serious underlying cause.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

I have always given my guys Garlic and Brewers yeast tabs every day, having 5 dogs and a cat(who I dont give it too) non have ever had fleas, although it does not work on ticks. edited to add I give this to my lot for the flea rememdy only.

Mo


----------



## Felixandmilo (Nov 11, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but would like to add this as it may be beneficial to other dog owners. 
I have a jack Russell cross chihuahua and he was diagnosed with campy know as camplyobacter, he was treat with 10 days of erythromycin 2.5ml three times per day, he was then tested two weeks later and it was clear however he has it back now about four weeks between. Being treated again as above.
The vet has said campy does not culture that well in the labs therefore we cannot donate the species type, and also this means the last test may have been contaminated. He has three dogs of his own and all have had campy back two or three times. Our dog also has itching which he has said may be linked with campy but not proven.
After researching many articles for hours on end I found the following, only 6 percent of humans have been found to contract this from dogs, so it seems its not a high risk, although please remember to always wash hands and keep hygiene the upmost importance. Dogs like many farm animals and cats carry campy in their bowels, but only some show symptoms. 
Once dogs or individuals have had campy it seems then they become a carrier and pass campy in their stools, campy can live in the stool for at least three days. So again removing stools upmost importance.
Campy can also cause other complications which you can read about on other health websites like control diseases sites etc.
Now my puppy is now having this for second time and my other dog who is 7 has it this time too, although the 7 year old has had colitis for years now am starting to wonder if it was campy, as he was never tested for colitis, and after noting that adult dogs pass less campy than puppies. I came across this site and link and found the garlic post quite interesting, as I have used dorwests tree barks powder for my older dog and had great success with it. 
So I researched garlic and campy, I found the same sort of information as the original poster on this thread, that people did not get food poisoning after eating garlic with their meals or before.
Then I found this article http://adc.bmj.com/content/81/3/278.1.extracthttp://adc.bmj.com/content/81/3/278.1.extract
proving garlic can help.
My dogs are going on dorwests garlic and fenugreek tablets as soon as mess are finished, have also showed this to our vet who agrees it's definately worth a try, and considering garlic has antibacterial and antibiotic properties I am hoping for good results. 
Also please remember while your dog is on antibiotics give natural yoghurt with probiotics, to give good bacteria into system while bad bacteria is being eliminated.
I hope this will be beneficial to a lot of people out there.


----------

